# Great Night at Robustos Puros Indios/Gran Habano



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Well all I have to say is Wow! We had an awesome night out at Robustos Cigar Lounge in Katy Texas. Puros Indios was nice enough to host a herf providing all the cigars for CigarLive.com members and patrons of Robustos Cigar Lounge.

Jose Ortega and Frank Santos of Puros Indios Cigars came to the lounge with a new cigar that is not even release yet called "Fuerte" and that name says it all. Bold and Flavor are the words that I think of as the cigar really brings things in to perspective as to how this is something unlike most other Puros Indios Cigars.

Jose and Frank are great and it was really nice to get to hear how much knowledge of cigars that they had. You can tell they really enjoy what they do.

At the beginning the cigars predraw is spicy and it seems that it even tingles your tongue before you light it. The wrapper was flawless with tiny viens that disapper into the rich wrapper.

I clipped the cap and began to draw to the first three puffs of spice and then the cigar took on another fashion of cedar and light cream. Here is the interesting part. I started pulling on the cigar with an easy draw and it seemed like was really starting to get a very rich taobacco taste with full flavor. Now no matter how fast I was drawing on the cigar it never got hot and seemed to come alive with deep tobacco taste and a nutty middle.

Another great thing about this cigar is that even though it was bold and full of flavor the finish was very clean and crisp and I felt it would even be a great pre dinner smoke. Remember that I am a big guy but this does pack a punch just like the name "Fuerte". Good thing I have one more because I think I will smoke the next one tonight.

Oh but things get better! A surprise!

So a few hours later in walks George Rico of *Gran Habano Cigars* the maker of the new *3 Siglos* and his father and master blender Guillermo Rico. George was a really nice guy and he and his fathers passion for cigars is extremely evident in talking with them.

I have to say this was a great night and thanks goes to Dan, Lynne, and Joe for having the great place to herf. By the way the sign that Puros Indios gave to Robustos Cigar Lounge lights up and is really huge!

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good time!
I dont see any pictures though..?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, that looks like a great time! Have to say that I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is absolutely awesome! Man, ya sure know how to make a guy jealous! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

We are very lucky to have alot of great guys to get together and a great place to hang out at. I look forward to seeing pictures like this from all over the U S and over seas when more CL members start doing the same thing in their town!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Okay, that settles it...I'm just going to have to move to Texas for Robusto's! Seriously, find me a job and I'm there!! 

Looks like a great time! I just had a Cienfuegos today and loved it to pieces. I can't wait to try the new Fuerte! I mean who doesn't love a cigar with fuerte in the name??


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, I'm gonna have to open a shop like that here, I gots nowhere to smoke but my back porch. looks like an awesome time!


----------

